# Fantasia



## Johnny (Mar 7, 2010)

What is everyone's opinion on this?

Particularly "The Rite Of Spring". I always enjoyed it, but have noted recently that (at least according to wiki) Sir Stravinsky did not approve. I suppose he's entitled to. I also only recently heard the "Rite" played in full and in the right order. I still very much enjoy the Fantasia version. Even if the music was composed for a different story, I think it works well with the dinosaurs. 

Is it true that Disney "asked", but said they'd use it even if he refused?

I've also read that Stravinsky claimed somebody's (can't remember who's) performance was "duller than Disney's dinosaurs". Fair enough to be annoyed with Disney for butchering his masterpiece, but dinosaurs are not boring. Everyone knows this.

There is at least one part I think may be better in the Fantasia version.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

I am not sure what you are on about


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

My old Fantasia thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/7040-what-your-favorite-segment.html


----------



## Johnny (Mar 7, 2010)

Mine is better.

But I'd have to agree with you about Bald Mountain being the best bit. One of my favourite pieces of music accompanied with an inspired animation. The animation is something I'd be able to watch by itself, without the music. Excellent. 

Rite Of Spring is right up there though.

Worst bit is the bit with the ostriches, in my opinion. 

I watched Fantasia fully a couple weeks ago for the first time in quite a few years.


----------



## JAKE WYB (May 28, 2009)

To me the rite will always be volcanoes and dinosuars im afraid - i watched endlessly to fantasia when i was younger - Though im sure theres no excuse for the butchering of the music - 

to me it is the best bit but night on the bald mountain was the best bit when i was younger - and i agree that the ostriches in tutus is the worst bit and really is the only really boring part - 

As i said on the thread about the abandoned plans to include Sibelius' Swan of Tuonela a while back, the artwork to which is astonishing - the thouught of someone choosing instead, elephants and hippos dancing about with lipstick on and tutus is bizarre and annoying especially regarding the fact that fantasia was largely a one-off in artistic terms.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

i also enjoy 'fantasia 2000'.

dj


----------



## Johnny (Mar 7, 2010)

david johnson said:


> i also enjoy 'fantasia 2000'.
> 
> dj


I didn't like that.


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

I never really cared for it, but about 2 years ago my wife bought me a copy for Christmas. We saw it again together, but...I just couldn't get into it. Of course I pretended to like it at the time, and hopefully she will never know about this thread...


----------



## JAKE WYB (May 28, 2009)

im pretty sure i wont like it based on the fragments and images ive seen in various places - the deer in the firebird (the fragment of the firebird) for example - completely insipid and graphically boring and mainstream and without the magic and wierdness of the original 

The greatness of the original was to portray the pieces of music - very successfully and imaginatively with otherworldly scenes and characters - the new one just seems not to have got the hang of that at all - music and visual dont bind together to create that depth of magic


----------



## MessiaenIsGod (Mar 25, 2010)

Johnny said:


> What is everyone's opinion on this?
> 
> Particularly "The Rite Of Spring". I always enjoyed it, but have noted recently that (at least according to wiki) Sir Stravinsky did not approve. I suppose he's entitled to. I also only recently heard the "Rite" played in full and in the right order. I still very much enjoy the Fantasia version. Even if the music was composed for a different story, I think it works well with the dinosaurs.


 The primary reason Stravinsky disapproved of the Fantasia version was it 1) had notes changed and altered in it! 2) Emphasized more conventional elements dynamically just for the sake of the visuals (like the flutes with the pteranodons).

I was watching the Fantasia version recently on youtube and it's really crap on a stick. A complete skewering of the score. That's not to say I don't think Fantasia is a great, landmark film in animation, it is, but an accurate or even good representation of The Rite, it's not.


----------



## Johnny (Mar 7, 2010)

While it may not be what he had in mind. I think the way it's arranged and matched to the animation in Fantasia is excellent. I can understand him being a bit pissed off at them tweaking his masterpiece though.


----------

